# Intrusive UI Elements



## lkrieg (Jun 6, 2002)

I know this has been brought up before, but I think it deserves repeating:

The TiVo on-screen UI (status bar, More About buttons) are too intrusive to the viewing experience.

(1) Those of us who find the "More About" feature virtually worthless wish we could turn it off in settings. Sometimes we do pause to leave the room or answer a phone call, but often we pause to examine something on the screen in stop motion. In that case, the button(s) presented above the status bar are really in the way (yes, I know they can be suppressed for the current program, but I don't feel that is adequate).

(2) Often I pause to look at scores or other info in the "crawl" at the bottom of the screen. The status bar is really in the way. It should at a minimum vanish after one second, or be very transparent, or even capable of being switched off permanently in settings.


----------



## Grey Griffin (May 24, 2007)

I've found the quick clear code to be useful getting rid of the "more about" banner.

Go into a recording. Pause and hit the down arrow to clear the banner. Press select-play-select-pause-select. This will make it so the banner and time bar clear about half a second after you hit pause. The only problem with this is you have to reset it any time the Tivo reboots.


----------



## HellFish (Jan 28, 2007)

Another work around is to use slo-motion while reading a crawl. The greenbar goes away quickly when using slo-mo


----------



## jbernardis (Oct 22, 2003)

I know it's an extra step, but the clear button makes all of that stuff go away. Not a solution, but in the interim...


----------



## lkrieg (Jun 6, 2002)

Grey Griffin said:


> I've found the quick clear code to be useful getting rid of the "more about" banner.
> 
> Go into a recording. Pause and hit the down arrow to clear the banner. Press select-play-select-pause-select. This will make it so the banner and time bar clear about half a second after you hit pause. The only problem with this is you have to reset it any time the Tivo reboots.


Very cool... thanks!


----------

